# TASER inventor Jack Cover, rest in peace



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Sponsored by:_
*Less Lethal Issues in Law Enforcement*
*- Sponsored by TASER International*

with Capt. Greg Meyer (ret.)

_*Editor's Note:* TASER inventor Jack Cover passed away at age 88 in early February. PoliceOne Less Lethal Columnist Greg Meyer was honored to deliver the following eulogy at Cover's memorial service on February 26, 2009. We present this article in memory of Jack Cover, who worked so hard and did so much to help law enforcement officers stay safe on patrol._

Jack Cover was one of several people in my life that I loved to stay in touch with, even though our official business was finished decades earlier. There's something special about a guy who has an idea that would make the world a better place, and puts his all into developing it, and struggles his way to success against strong odds. Jack did a lot of that. You know he was a WWII pilot (no slouch, he flew P-51 Mustangs), and you know he was Chief Scientist at North American and helped put men on the moon via the Apollo program.

What I mainly know about is the TASER that Jack invented. I got caught up in the magic of it all, then for nearly 30 years Jack and I stayed in touch. A phone call here, a visit to his and Ginny's home there, an occasional meal out while we talked about the TASER and all that it has meant to law enforcement. I feel so lucky and so blessed that Ginny called me a few weeks ago and told me Jack was in declining health. Because the very next day I had a business appointment not too far from where Jack was, and got to visit him that final time. The past few years Ginny would tell me, "Well, Greg, his Alzheimer's is pretty bad, he won't even know you." Sorry, Ginny! When Jack and I got together, we had great fun reliving the old days together, and talking about the modern versions of the TASER that Rick Smith and the rest of the crew at TASER International have distributed to law enforcement the world over.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/police-pro...4495-TASER-inventor-Jack-Cover-rest-in-peace/


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rip


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP.......I'm shocked at his death


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

TASER is an acronym for Thomas A Smith's Electric Rifle...true..look it up


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

RIP bother!!! 

I wouldnt want to pay his electric bill. 

His family and friends were jolted by the news.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

RIP...countless cops have him to thank for a lack of fights and the lack of resulting injuries.

Wow...these are some horrible puns.


----------



## woodstone432 (Mar 5, 2009)

Loyal said:


> TASER is an acronym for Thomas A Smith's Electric Rifle...true..look it up


that's trivia I did not know ----


----------

